# ZFS on WD Advanced Format (EARS) HD series.



## maxs (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Ten months ago I have patched kernel and loader to solve problem with ZFS on WD Advanced Format (EARS) HD series. I have stable system with root on ZFS raidz pool 4xWD10EARS HDs from December 2010 till nowadays.

If these patches are interest to someone, I can share them.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 30, 2011)

Perhaps post that on mailinglist... 

Probably this list:
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-fs


----------

